# St. Kitts --  tourist bus robbed [merged]



## Cathyb (Nov 16, 2010)

In my email news just now was an article about a cruise ship tour bus that came upon a fallen tree across the road near the fortress.  When the bus driver got out to move it, robbers came out of the brush and robbed the passengers.

What is this world coming to.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, this is very sad.
We are staying at Marriott St Kitts Beach club now and the local people are very upset about this incident.
The local TV has been reporting on it frequently and the minister of security is making public statements about the potential impact on tourism and the actions the government are taking to apprehend the culprits and restore a sense of safety to the island.
I guess the risk of such incidents can occur anywhere in the world.
Hopefully, the inevitable increased security measures will minimise the risk of any further problems.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it is something to do with "bad karma" with MVC resorts. 

Snake bites, people getting shot (both at Marriott Florida resorts in last 4-5 months) and now this at an island where Marriott is probably the only timeshare resort. 

Shame on you Marriott for bringing such bad luck! (please join if you like to bash Marriott :hysterical: )


----------



## Davidr (Nov 17, 2010)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> I think it is something to do with "bad karma" with MVC resorts.
> 
> Snake bites, people getting shot (both at Marriott Florida resorts in last 4-5 months) and now this at an island where Marriott is probably the only timeshare resort.
> 
> Shame on you Marriott for bringing such bad luck! (please join if you like to bash Marriott :hysterical: )



At which Fl Marriott were people shot?


----------



## chuck1955 (Nov 18, 2010)

I think he is referring to a shooting at a Marriott Hotel in Orlando in May 2010.  Regardless, he obviously has an anti-Marriott agenda or is trying to be funny, or both....


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 18, 2010)

Must be humor. Especially with the ICON he posted. I can't imagine an anti Marriott agenda from someone who owns two MVCI weeks. Although the DC program is upsetting a lot of folks.


----------



## Old Hickory (Nov 18, 2010)

Good thing the driver saw the tree and stopped short of swerving off the road and killing the would-be robbers... 

Now, where's that smilie thing?


----------



## JudyS (Nov 19, 2010)

There used to be a second timeshare on St. Kitts, but I'm not sure it's still in operation.

St. Kitts has a high crime rate in general, but tourists are rarely targeted. I spent a wonderful day & evening there once during a non-conventional cruise where the cruise ship stayed in ports until midnight. (Sadly, this cruise line, easy Cruise, is no longer operating in the Caribbean -- it now does Greece only.)

I would love to go back to St. Kitts, despite this incident.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 19, 2010)

We have owned MVCI in St Kitts for 3 years now. Marriott have not had any other timeshare here in that time, although they are planning a new Condo venture on the adjacent property www.mrstkitts.com if you have $350,000 plus spare!
This has been and hopefully still will be one of the safest and friendliest tourist islands we have ever visited in the Caribbean and we trust it will continue to be.


----------



## sun&fun (Nov 19, 2010)

St Kitts message board reports that 4 men were arrested and 3 were charged in the bus robbery.  Most of the locals recognize that crime could become a problem and crime targeted at tourists would destroy their vision of becoming a major tourist destination.  I have a fair degree of confidence the Kittians will work hard to ensure this does not become a trend.  

We have been going to St. Kitts for three years and like the previous poster, we regard it as a safe and friendly destination.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 19, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> Must be humor. Especially with the ICON he posted. I can't imagine an anti Marriott agenda from someone who owns two MVCI weeks. Although the DC program is upsetting a lot of folks.



Yes, I was trying to be funny. The following two threads refer to the bad things that have happened in Florida resorts/Hotels. I love Marriott, and I love Hilton even more. 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131987&highlight=Snake

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132425&highlight=Snake


----------



## lobsterlover (Nov 29, 2010)

*Nightmare on Princess Cruise*

I mentioned this briefly in another post but wanted to go into a little more detail now I have time to write. I'm writing this strickly FYI and to make people more aware of the stuff that goes on and gets swept under the rug and you never hear about it.

MIL was on a Princess cruise 2 weeks ago. They stopped in St. Kitts and a group (not MIL thank goodness) went on a bus for a sight seeing tour. They came across a bunch of logs pulled onto the road and stopped. Then were robbed of passports, cash and jewelery. The bus driver took off and left eveyone in the middle of nowhere. The ship was late pulling out. Slowly one by one the tourists made their way by foot back to the ship hours latter.
There was also one other couple robbed that were on a seperate tour of the island.
Places like St. Kitts really need to clean up their act or the ships will stop coming. This happened in St. Lucia a ways back after a group was robbed at one of the tourist sites (the falls or sulpher springs...can't remember).
Anyway..stay safe


----------



## dreamin (Nov 29, 2010)

*Stolen Passports*

The cruise lines used to take your passport on check-in and didn't return them to you until the day you got off the cruise ship.  This was for immigration purposes.  Do they not do this anymore?  We're going on a cruise in January and I was quite happy to have the important document safely stored.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2010)

The robber took place several weeks ago during a ship bus excursion sponsor by Celebrity Cruise lines.  Since that time several suspects have been captured by local police.

You can find more information on this news story on cruise critic.com.

Celebrity Cruises Lines do not take your passport on their cruise stops to St. Kitts, St. Martin or Nassau Bahama.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 29, 2010)

dreamin said:


> The cruise lines used to take your passport on check-in and didn't return them to you until the day you got off the cruise ship.  This was for immigration purposes.  Do they not do this anymore?  We're going on a cruise in January and I was quite happy to have the important document safely stored.



It depends on the line/destination. We've had European lines keep passports except where needed to get a visa before going ashore (Ukraine/Russia), and kept 'em ourselves on Caribbean cruises. You'll just have to either check the FAQs for the cruise you're taking or call their agent or just have the attitude of whatever happens happens. I suppose you could always turn your PP's in to the Purser's safe along with whatever valuables you don't want in your cabin safe.

Either way, the line's passport protocol is not something I'd hinge taking a cruise on. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 30, 2010)

How was it "swept under the rug".  I heard about it right after it happened and it's been all over cruise critic and the cruise lines response, etc.  Linda


----------

